
Ask HN: How did you get your first remote job as a junior developer? - SoundAndBug
Share specifics, if you can. Where, what, how long, how much, etc.
======
wprapido
It was back in the 90's.

A friend, a university lecturer needed a hand with some collab projects he
worked on with Ecole Polytechnique Paris.

